# Detector de frecuencias de 1Khz



## geronimoo (Nov 1, 2007)

Buenas y santas!
Soy nuevo en el foro y saludo a todos los amantes de la electronica, pase un par de veces por el foro y me parecio el mejor lugar para plantear mi duda.

Estoy realizando un proyecto para una materia de la facultad, y el circuito no va para ningun lado.
Estoy desarrollando un detector de frecuencias de 1Khz.
El problema creo que es el filtro pasabanda, ya que pruebo la etapa de preamplificación del electret usando un led, y este se enciende cuando hablo.

Adjunto una imagen del esquema que uso para mi proyecto.
Agradecere cualquier mano o ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 2, 2007)

Si solo deseas detectar el 1khz hay un integrado especializado como el ne567 que es un detector de tono.

Aunque es recomendable utilizar un ne567 + preamplificador para obtener unos 200mV del micro.

Esto seria un circuito que deberia funcionar.

Ojo el tanque LC no lo he calculado hazlo ud. f= 1/6.28 Raiz cuadrada(LC)

Para mejorar el circuito deberias recalcular los condensadores


----------



## geronimoo (Nov 5, 2007)

Muchas gracias por el circuito.
Esta tarde compro los componentes y pruebo.
De paso también voy a comprar el 567 del que estuve leyendo y es bastante interesante.
Saludos!


----------

